# Mad Max 2 (Road Warrior) cars



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Interceptor
mm2_rw035 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Interceptor crashed
mm2warrior7 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Mack Truck
mm2_mack_05 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Gyrocopter
mm2_Gyro (2) by aus_mus, on Flickr

Vermin Charger
mm2charger3 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Vermin MadLau
mm2_madlau8 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Vermin Mr Pink Desoto
Mad Max 2 Vermin Mr Pink by aus_mus, on Flickr

Vermin BatXA (wipeout car)
Mad Max Vermin Red XA by aus_mus, on Flickr

Vermin Monaro
Mad Max Vermin T-Top Monaro by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vermin Snake Truck
mm2_snake2 by aus_mus, on Flickr

RWscene-gyroandinterceptor by aus_mus, on Flickr
RWscene-interceptorvsvermin by aus_mus, on Flickr
RWscene-mackvsvermin by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Great work and details, among my favorites in movies. Are these actual kits or custom builds? 

Eric


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Aoshima makes the interceptor kit. the rest are custom builds. The Gyrocopter started out as a "Little Nellie" 007 bond kit.


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Very cool. 

These would be difficult to replicate and would be the bomb. 




















Eric


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow you did a bunch of them! I love these cars! Great job!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

exquisite


----------

